# Suche Tool zur Erstellung einer Kategorienübersicht



## chaostheorie (3. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

für einen neuen Webshop stricken ein paar Kollegen und ich ein Kategorienkonzept zusammen. Geht um tausende Artikel und hunderte Unterkategorien, also gut was zu tun.

Am liebsten wäre uns nun ein Programm, mit dem wir eine klassische Baumansicht für die Kategorien erzeugen können, mit aufklappbaren Ästen, ähnlich wie im Windows Explorer. Man sollte die Kategorien per D&D verschieben können. Weiter soll das Teil nix können, es geht nur um die grafische Bearbeitung.

Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Billig bis Freeware wäre nett, ist aber nicht zwingend.

THX & Gruß, Anton


----------



## akrite (3. November 2005)

...ich denke Du hast da zwei ganz gute Möglichkeiten,

- den Auscomp e-Navigator,  mit HTML und JAVA
ODER
- mit Flash und XML etwas basteln, im FlashForum gabs es schon ein paar ganz gute Ansätze

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## chaostheorie (4. November 2005)

Hallo, 

den eNavigator hab ich mir mal runtergeladen, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus  

Danke!

Gruß, Anton


----------

